# Moving from Chicago to Bangalore



## Frankie4 (Dec 13, 2015)

I am moving to Bangalore in Feb 201. Where are some of the best expat communities located. Looking for great amenities and fun. Thanks


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Frankie4 said:


> I am moving to Bangalore in Feb 201. Where are some of the best expat communities located. Looking for great amenities and fun. Thanks


Whitefield should be the place for you. Welcome to the Pub City !!! Traffic will make you crazy.


----------



## Frankie4 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you. Others have said the same. I'll have a driver so the commute won't be to bad as i can work in the car.


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

Frankie4 said:


> Thank you. Others have said the same. I'll have a driver so the commute won't be to bad as i can work in the car.


Great that you have sorted that out!


----------

